# how much do you pay for neutering ??



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i have just rung my vets to find out (getting ready to have them all done ) and they say 

males are - £50
females are - £100

just thought that was quite expensive seeing you can have a dog done at £150 and they weigh hell of alot more than any cat ????


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Its about £40 for boy and £60 for girl at mine!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I do think that's a bit pricey Stacey, might pay to shop around amongst your local vets


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

thats the thing i did lol and both said around the same lol i mean if i have to pay it then i have to pay it but i was so shocked !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Rspca are giving out vouchers at mo,you can have cat done for £10,of course thats only for 1 but you could get family/friends to ring up also??a bit naughty i know!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you live down South? I think there is also a difference between the north/south divide????


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Have you asked if they will do you a special deal on a "job lot"??


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

i live in london and they are soo expensive the vet fee's  vaccination for a kitten works out at £80 and thats without leukaemia


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Have you asked if they will do you a special deal on a "job lot"??


lol mm i was thinking about asking them but they are abit snotty so not to sure they would


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jeez, it just shows you doesnt it? In Lancashire kitten vaccs without leukemia are costing me about £35 with a discount on top if I take three or more kits


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Might be worth your while to get in the car and take a trip north of the border?????????


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

wow i need to move lol 

am planning to have 3 bengals queens and one i collect on the 26th wooot  and the other was born last saturday and still awaiting the 3rd to be born too  

and am trying to find a vets that when i do start breeding them can offer me vaccinations for the kittens and early neutering if needed and so far they are very expensive, i have at the moment 3 cats in total that need to be neutered before i start my wonderful adverture and the seaching for this vets is not going to well


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Might be worth your while to get in the car and take a trip north of the border?????????


no joke !! might be an idea i think  to be honest am not breeding to make money but wow i dont want to be homeless lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to know someone that travelled up from Sheffield to Wakefield in W. Yorkshire simply to cut down on the cost of kitten vaccs. So it may be worth your while to put a tenner's worth of petrol in your car and travel out of town a bit, so to speak, lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

What do your vets charge for primary vaccs?? mine charges £39.75


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Talking about petrol, what do they charge round your way for it at the moment? The dearest here at the mo is £1.08 a litre?


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

From memory it cost me £54.95 for both sets of vaccinations and neutering for my male, the female was already done


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> What do your vets charge for primary vaccs?? mine charges £39.75


Is that one for me Clare? If so, that is the £35 that I was talking about. A booster alone costs about £15-£18 I think.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

petrol is £1.15 lol 

and clair i pay £74 for a kitten vaccination without leukaemia


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

and a cat booster is £50


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

omg i really do need to move  london is just too expensive lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I never realised vets fees varied so much!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloomin hek, remind me not to move down South  When looking for my retirement place in the country, I think I will look abroad


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> I never realised vets fees varied so much!!


Cor yes! and I used to think mine were expensive!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol its a nightmare so funny i have a vets 2 secs down the road and they do theres at £64 and one 10 mins down the road do their vaccinations at £74 and they are like 5 mins between the two and a £10 difference its mad !!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone met a poor vet? pmsl 

Think I went into the wrong job, lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol yea me too lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Because we got our kitties from the RSCPA we get their neuturing free at their designated vet. It means travelling for an hour to get there and and hour to get back and then again to collect them but it's still cheaper on petrol than paying the local vets. 

I've met thick vets that don't have a clue but never a poor one!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

staceyscats1 said:


> i have just rung my vets to find out (getting ready to have them all done ) and they say
> 
> males are - £50
> females are - £100
> ...


I think out vet was about £45 for all animals both male and female.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Surely it was more for the females, as they have to be put under????


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine is £32 castrate, £38 spay and £45 for full course of kitten vaccinations.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

When we were in the middle of Aberdeen you paid £42 for a booster now that we are in the country side I can get a booster and worming treatment for all of them for £45, bargain!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Rspca are giving out vouchers at mo,you can have cat done for £10,of course thats only for 1 but you could get family/friends to ring up also??a bit naughty i know!!


Not cool Clare-if you can't afford to pay for them-don't acquire them in the first place Btw sorted anything out for getting your lot spayed/neutered yet?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My Vet charges £50 for a girl to be neutered 
Kitten inoculations is £45 for Tricat.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Googled cheap neutering in London and found this Low-cost neutering and vaccines in N London)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Their prices arnt too bad actually for London area, I would go with that


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Not cool Clare-if you can't afford to pay for them-don't acquire them in the first place Btw sorted anything out for getting your lot spayed/neutered yet?


What is your prob?? just trying to give someone idea on how they could save cost of neautering a couple of cats!! its not something ive done,but why would it be so bad if the offer is there??doesnt mean one cant afford to keep there pets just because they might look to save a bit of money.The poster was put up at my vets offering the vouchers cant see the problem with it myself.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

trish1200 said:


> Googled cheap neutering in London and found this Low-cost neutering and vaccines in N London)


cool thanks will have a look at that 

thank you


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by Siamese Kelly 
Not cool Clare-if you can't afford to pay for them-don't acquire them in the first place Btw sorted anything out for getting your lot spayed/neutered yet?
hey 

not yet going to look in surrey and if no joy then i am just going to get it done at my local vets, but yes i could never go to the rspca they do not get funding and i would never dream of going there always give them food and a bit of money each month to help !
i agree you should not have an animal if you can not afford the bills 

anyway back to looking i hate the fact that you go on their websites and they do not give you prices you have to call them lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> What is your prob?? just trying to give someone idea on how they could save cost of neautering a couple of cats!! its not something ive done,but why would it be so bad if the offer is there??doesnt mean one cant afford to keep there pets just because they might look to save a bit of money.The poster was put up at my vets offering the vouchers cant see the problem with it myself.


You attitude is my prob-too many people take advantage of the pdsa/rspca and makes it even harder for them to help genuine cases,your right nothing wrong with cutting down costs Clare but not to aid someone like you-though a joblot deal for you i think would be a worthy cause


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good morning Kelly  and how are you this fine morning, lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey kelly 

reading this now does not make good reading first thing in the morning


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Talking of the RSPCA I would just like to add my twopennith.......

I donate to them every month by Direct Debit and have done for years. I therefore would not use a voucher and take advantage of that when there are more people out there that really do struggle to afford it


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Surely it was more for the females, as they have to be put under????


nope, we got a quote before we had Litma done and he was £45 and the quote for a bitch was £45. I was shocked myself, my two girl ferrets cost the same amount at the same vet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Talking of the RSPCA I would just like to add my twopennith.......
> 
> I donate to them every month by Direct Debit and have done for years. I therefore would not use a voucher and take advantage of that when there are more people out there that really do struggle to afford it


The rspca will neauter those who cant afford it (on benefits)for free,the voucher scheme is for anyone! it allows you to have the job done for £10,if they couldnt afford to do these promotions why do they advertise and do them so often??i cant see how doing this can be taking advantage??


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> The rspca will neauter those who cant afford it (on benefits)for free,the voucher scheme is for anyone! it allows you to have the job done for £10,if they couldnt afford to do these promotions why do they advertise and do them so often??i cant see how doing this can be taking advantage??


I believe it to be taking advantage becuase the RSPCA is a charity - its just my personal view


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> The rspca will neauter those who cant afford it (on benefits)for free,the voucher scheme is for anyone! it allows you to have the job done for £10,if they couldnt afford to do these promotions why do they advertise and do them so often??i cant see how doing this can be taking advantage??


Because the RSPCA are very pro-neuturing which I totally agree with. They do things like this so often as they want to give people on lower incomes the opportunity to neuter. 

When we got our kittens from the RSPCA we got vouchers for free neuturing included in the price of the cats.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> The rspca will neauter those who cant afford it (on benefits)for free,the voucher scheme is for anyone! it allows you to have the job done for £10,if they couldnt afford to do these promotions why do they advertise and do them so often??i cant see how doing this can be taking advantage??


It's taking advantage Clare because they are not a government funded charity-so they have to self raise their funds and awareness-so when someone who's acquired lots of animals,uses them to by breed and then has a change of heart or appear to and then blags the charity to neuter/spay them-in my opinion it's taking advantage unnecessarily-when these people should have been responsible in the first place or had the means to hand or not had as many animals to begin with-and draining funds in this way means that research for many other ailments etc aren't available-they do these promotions because rescue centres for all cats/animals are well over stretched as it isHope this gives you some food for thoughtOr maybe not-dunno which way your head is swinging at the minute


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> It's taking advantage Clare because they are not a government funded charity-so they have to self raise their funds and awareness-so when someone who's acquired lots of animals,uses them to by breed and then has a change of heart or appear to and then blags the charity to neuter/spay them-in my opinion it's taking advantage unnecessarily-when these people should have been responsible in the first place or had the means to hand or not had as many animals to begin with-and draining funds in this way means that research for many other ailments etc aren't available-they do these promotions because rescue centres for all cats/animals are well over stretched as it isHope this gives you some food for thoughtOr maybe not-dunno which way your head is swinging at the minute


well said !!! i could not say it better myself


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Who said anything about,anyone taking in a collection of ex breeders to spay/neauter..not me, nor me.Yes that would take the p*** was simply stating service was there for anyone to use if they wanted to neauter a couple of cats for cut price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> well said !!! i could not say it better myself


Well theres a surprize!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Well theres a surprize!


Why


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Well theres a surprize!


lol well i didnt think my nose was brown enough


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Who said anything about,anyone taking in a collection of ex breeders to spay/neauter..not me, nor me.Yes that would take the p*** was simply stating service was there for anyone to use if they wanted to neauter a couple of cats for cut price.


I am simply stating my thoughts on your suggestion


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> lol well i didnt think my nose was brown enough


Well don't think Stacey-you might get all overwhelmed-take a breather


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

At the end of the day if you take on a kitten you must be able to afford to care for it, incuding neutering. So if you can't afford it, don't have animals. It is wrong to do what was suggested, we all know that. It's really a nasty thought to take advantage like that. But hay ho...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well i think so Vicki


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think my vets are a good price. I got Lottie spayed and she had to have a few teeth removed, 3 I think and she had a scale and polish and claw trimmed plus an anti biotic jab.... it all came to £51. Thought that was good value!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Well don't think Stacey-you might get all overwhelmed-take a breather


lol inhale and exhale


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I think my vets are a good price. I got Lottie spayed and she had to have a few teeth removed, 3 I think and she had a scale and polish and claw trimmed plus an anti biotic jab.... it all came to £51. Thought that was good value!


Bl**** h***!! i would say.considering she would have had sedative for teeth,are you sure thats right?? spaying alone is around £60 at my vets.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

It really does seem to depend where you are in the country, I can't even believe the difference between vets in towns / cities and now that I've moved out to the country they are way cheaper out here.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Everything in London is soooo expensive


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...I am sitting here perplexed. I cannot find a conversion for lira to cdn dollars. I paid $70.00 plus tax (13%) for each neuter. I am not sure what the vet charges for a spay. You have to be wary of the vets though...I make sure what type of anthestic is used. One vet here operates and sends kitty right home...If surgery is done at 1:00 noon, the cat sleeps till 4:00 a.m. and I have to watch over it. As I live 30 miles from the vets, I am a nervous wrect by the time they wake up. I opted to take my 3 himalayian males to another vet that takes in kitty at 8:00 a.m. and I picked them up at 4:00 in the afternoon...fully awake. It takes two trips but it is worth it for the peace of mind


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> It's taking advantage Clare because they are not a government funded charity-so they have to self raise their funds and awareness-so when someone who's acquired lots of animals,uses them to by breed and then has a change of heart or appear to and then blags the charity to neuter/spay them-in my opinion it's taking advantage unnecessarily-when these people should have been responsible in the first place or had the means to hand or not had as many animals to begin with-and draining funds in this way means that research for many other ailments etc aren't available-they do these promotions because rescue centres for all cats/animals are well over stretched as it isHope this gives you some food for thoughtOr maybe not-dunno which way your head is swinging at the minute


Couldnt have out it better myself Kelly - just couldnt be bothered to explain the obvious! LOL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Bl**** h***!! i would say.considering she would have had sedative for teeth,are you sure thats right?? spaying alone is around £60 at my vets.


yep it's right. claw clip was free. our vet charges £38 for a spay.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Aug 25, 2008)

I had my dog booked in at one vets who were going to charge me £150 until someone told me another vet a few miles away charged £80 so got him done there. It seems even that was overpriced from what others have paid! 
I live in the North East by the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

£35 for a boy and £50 for a girl here!
regards
sue
your prices seem a bit high


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

£37 + vat for boys, just found out 2 week ago cos my Henry has to have his man berries sorted


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Had my female kitten spayed 2 weeks ago cost me £43. When i had my males done a couple of years ago it was around £30.


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

When we had our black and white male done awhile back it was only £20


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

its £56 at our vets for a girl


----------



## catmad (May 1, 2008)

Wow, i wish i was with your vets, i have just rang my vets as im having my stud boy neutered and its going to cost me £79  Im having one of my girls neuted soon due to giving up breeding, dare i ask them how much that will cost LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

i paid £42 when i got Tinkerbell done this year.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

The vet where we are charge £34 each kitten (x2 each) £70 for spay and £42.50 for yearly boosters


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

£62 to spay female at one of our vets,and £42 at the other(6 miles down the road)


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

i would be willing to pay more if i knew the vet was better. i was not happy with where i took Tinkerbell, after loosing 3 dogs this year i was not happy with the way the usual vet was acting i thought more could have been done for my dogs. I had heard very good reports about another vets so i took Tinkerbell there, she was left for hours before they got to her which upset me as she was not used to being in a strange place. i took her at 8.30 and she didnt get done till 3 in the afternoon! when i picked her up they laughed at me asking to put a towel in her backet to make her feel more snug and i was handed a very useful leaflet on NUTERING MY BOY..... 
she did not have much time to recover before they wanted her out and she was very out of it when i got her back. i felt awful like i had put my baby through something she didnt need to go through with them 
she hasnt been the same since to be honest i dont know if its because she has been done or because of what happend but she is not very affectionate any more. Safe to say Kizzie will NOT be going there!


----------



## Becksie (Sep 24, 2008)

My vet charges £24.95


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, that's cheap.

I got my three kittens spayed today. If I had had it done at my own vet it would have been £60 per kitten (she wouldn't give discount for three) but I am lucky and found an animal charity who were prepared to help me even though I do work. I paid £20 per cat. I had to have them spayed at a particular vet much further from my home than my own vet but it was still worth it to save £120.

I had my male cat neutered the same way - £15 - and he was fine afterwards. They seem a good, caring vet so I am happy.


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

I have just had a 15 week old female kitten spayed (midline) and it cost £47.


----------



## michelle346 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lumpy said:


> Wow, that's cheap.
> 
> I got my three kittens spayed today. If I had had it done at my own vet it would have been £60 per kitten (she wouldn't give discount for three) but I am lucky and found an animal charity who were prepared to help me even though I do work. I paid £20 per cat. I had to have them spayed at a particular vet much further from my home than my own vet but it was still worth it to save £120.
> 
> I had my male cat neutered the same way - £15 - and he was fine afterwards. They seem a good, caring vet so I am happy.


Can you tell me the name of the place i need help neuting.spraying live in havant thanks


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

michelle346 said:


> Can you tell me the name of the place i need help neuting.spraying live in havant thanks


Might be better starting your own thread, this one is old so the prices likely aren't accurate anymore


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, previous post was 2008!

BTW for a female it's spaying not spraying. Might make a difference if you want to use Google...


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I payed £22 for Albi!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

In my city, it's 85 euro for boys and 185 for girls. All the vets are about the same price (I believe they might be a cartel)


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

HAMPSHIRE: 
(Portsmouth) The Animal Support Awareness Programme (ASAP) - spay/neuter scheme. Tel: 023 9223 1082 / 023 9279 6883 
(Southampton) RSPCA Southampton Clinic - 315 Shirley Rd, Southampton. Subsidised neutering and veterinary treatment for those on benefits. Tel: 023 8078 3000
(Portsmouth - Also covering part of Southampton) Friends of the Animals - Offering discounted prices for Spaying or Neutering. Tel: 02392 660 660 or Email: [email protected]

Maybe this would be of use to Michelle346 
I copied it for a friend who has rescued 3 kittens and needs them neutered.


----------

